# Kitten keeps shaking its head



## traceykinoee (Mar 18, 2005)

HI All 

I am taking two kittens from a friend on Sunday, I have posted before re advice about them and got loads of good advice (never had cats before) so hoping someone can help me again. Basically I went out today to have a look at the five of them, they were all lovely, 3 were marmalade colour and two were little black ones, i really loved the black ones and they were constantly playing together, however one of the little black kittens keeps shaking its head constantly. My friend doesnt know whats wrong with him, and to be honest, even though i woud love the two black ones, i would be a bit reluctant to take him in case its serious. I know the best thing to do is bring him to the vet, but to be honest, i would hate to take the 2 of them and then be told its something very serious. I will probably ring the vet tomorrow to ask his advice but just hoping maybe its only something small, and maybe a few of you have experienced it with your own cats. Anyway, hopefully someone can help me. Thanks


----------



## Zalensia (Aug 25, 2003)

Sounds like it could be ear mites.
They need to be treated asap because they can cause serious problems. If one of the litter has them it is likely the others do too.


----------



## lydelia (Mar 29, 2005)

Sounds like he might have ear mites or an ear infection. Have you looked at his ears to see if they are dirty? If they are dirty, runny or smell funny, you might want to take him to the vets to get him checked out. Cats with ear problems can tend to shake their heads alot more than others.


----------



## spamlet (Mar 14, 2005)

Agreeing with everyone here! My kittens had ear mites, many kittens do, but they are easily treatable with a vist it to the vets. Black kittens are just adorable! It's good that your getting two from the same litter. your situation sounds loads like mine when we first got ours,they were my first pets and they were sisters, so I will keep an eye out for your future posts and try and help in any way!


----------



## Superkitties (Jan 30, 2004)

Yeah, sounds like ear mites, it's the most common thing. A topical treatment of Revolution will treat that, fleas, and a whole bunch of other nasties without the need to flush kitty's ears.


----------



## traceykinoee (Mar 18, 2005)

Well it wasnt ear mites unforunately. She brought him to the vet this morning and apparently he was born with problems to his nervous system and will eventually be unable to walk and will be in great pain, so he is getting put down tomorrow. God love him, he was a lovely little thing too.


----------



## spamlet (Mar 14, 2005)

That is so sad, i'm so sorry  I'm sure whichever two you take will be just as beautiful as that little black baby. x


----------



## Lynda J (Sep 8, 2004)

Years ago I had a cat that had earmites. Had a great old country vet. He treated it but told me if I would put 2-3 drops of olive oil in each ear once a month I would never have ear mites. I have been doing this for over 30 years and even when I had outside cats have never had one get ear mites. Or for that matter an ear infection.

When I was a kid and doing lots of swimming and diving had a coach that had us put witch hazel in our ears after being in the pool followed by olive oil. I have never had an ear infection and I am 58 years old.


----------



## emma_pen (Nov 2, 2004)

How sad to hear this little baby had such serious problems. At least they were discovered relatively early and he will not suffer any more.


----------



## Superkitties (Jan 30, 2004)

Oh no, I'm so sorry to hear that!! I always hope it's the common little things, what a blow when it turns out to be so bad. RIP little boy.


----------



## lydelia (Mar 29, 2005)

Poor baby and poor you. I know that has to be hard.


----------

